# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [ODBC] Transfert PhPBB vers e107

## holycristal

Bonsoir  tous,

Je rencontre un problme tout bete, mais je souhaiterais pourvoir importer une base de donne provenant d'un forum en PhPBB vers un nouveau forum qui lui est en e107

J'ai bien la procdure pour transferer les bases, mais je rencontre un soucis au niveau des informations  saisir ...  ::cry::  

Dans le champ host, je ne sais pas quoi noter  ::oops::  

J'ai saisie :
- http://ton-hebergement-gratuit.com
- http://ton-hebergement-gratuit.com/phpmyadmin
- http://site.ton-hebergement-gratuit.com
- l'adresse ip du site (adresse rcuprer apres avoir fait un ping du site)

Mais j'ai toujours le message : 
Error! Could not connect to phpBB database

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce que je dois saisir comme Host de ma base  ::cry::  

Ha savoir que les deux bases de donnes ne sont pas sur les mme serveurs.

Je vous remercie par avance des rponses que vous pourriez m'apporter.

Cordialement

----------


## Mr N.

::salut::  et bienvenue sur les forums de developpez.com  :8-):  

Il faut que ton hbergeur autorise l'acces depuis l'extrieur ou depuis un autre serveurce qui n'est pas forcment le cas.
As-tu essay "site.ton-hebergement-gratuit.com" ?

----------


## The_Death_Raw

Tu peux toujours suivre ce tuto (anglais) sur e107wiki.org
http://wiki.e107.org/?title=Import_from_PHPBB2
 ::):

----------

